# Have you voted today?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just copied this from my facebook

Just voted, got a pink pinkie! Never seen such organisation and long quiet lines before in Egypt! Proud to be Egyptian....at last!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The ink disappears from your hands if you washed it, of course the whole queues’ thing was totally fu*ked up, the MB idiots are just sitting everywhere with their disgusting beards telling people to vote “Yes” in a real disgusting provoking way!!!

But I really thought I’d never be surprised today but I was definitely wrong!!! A guy in his 20’s gave his ID, signed (Means he can read!!), took the bloody paper to “tick” it behind the very dirty and smelly curtain they got in there, then he innocently asked the guy who took his ID “_Which one should I tick?_”!!!!! I just tried to get myself together when I heard that!! But boy that was a SURPRISE!!!!

But generally speaking?? The MB scored a VERY important point today proving their creativity!!! Violence can be spotted and documented, unfortunately though, thoughts can not be spotted nor documented!!! 95% of the people weren’t there to answer “_Do you support the amendments or not_” today, they were there to answer “_*Are you a true Muslim or no*_t”!

"Regardless" of the results of today's JOKE, the count down period started shrinking down dramatically today................God help us all


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Official: Voting has been extended until 9pm today


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The ink disappears from your hands if you washed it, of course the whole queues’ thing was totally fu*ked up, the MB idiots are just sitting everywhere with their disgusting beards telling people to vote “Yes” in a real disgusting provoking way!!!
> 
> But I really thought I’d never be surprised today but I was definitely wrong!!! A guy in his 20’s gave his ID, signed (Means he can read!!), took the bloody paper to “tick” it behind the very dirty and smelly curtain they got in there, then he innocently asked the guy who took his ID “_Which one should I tick?_”!!!!! I just tried to get myself together when I heard that!! But boy that was a SURPRISE!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes waiting to see what the result is , shall I start dusting the old suitcase off!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just copied this from my facebook
> 
> Just voted, got a pink pinkie! Never seen such organisation and long quiet lines before in Egypt! Proud to be Egyptian....at last!


Ohhhh....thought for a minute you meant you had changed your nationality


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> The ink disappears from your hands if you washed it, of course the whole queues’ thing was totally fu*ked up, the MB idiots are just sitting everywhere with their disgusting beards telling people to vote “Yes” in a real disgusting provoking way!!!
> 
> But I really thought I’d never be surprised today but I was definitely wrong!!! A guy in his 20’s gave his ID, signed (Means he can read!!), took the bloody paper to “tick” it behind the very dirty and smelly curtain they got in there, then he innocently asked the guy who took his ID “_Which one should I tick?_”!!!!! I just tried to get myself together when I heard that!! But boy that was a SURPRISE!!!!
> 
> ...




Different hat and coat but still the same old same old


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Religious propaganda, vote-buying flourish in Egypt ahead of vote | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

This link is about religious propaganda in the voting today


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Perhaps this has been discussed on another thread I have missed (note to self: stop taking holidays from expat forum  )...

But, what are people's views on the results. Everyone I had spoken to, although with very few exceptions, were voting "no" and thus the overwhelming "yes" tells me that either the country is not yet ready for democracy or that it is still not democracy.

I can't help but think you should take an intelligence test before being permitted to vote.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> Perhaps this has been discussed on another thread I have missed (note to self: stop taking holidays from expat forum  )...
> 
> But, what are people's views on the results. Everyone I had spoken to, although with very few exceptions, were voting "no" and thus the overwhelming "yes" tells me that either the country is not yet ready for democracy or that it is still not democracy.
> 
> I can't help but think you should take an intelligence test before being permitted to vote.


"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter." Winston Churchill

Of course Egypt is not a democracy yet. Do you really think that casting a ballot paper once in the country's history makes it a democracy? 

I have serious doubts that the results are fraud-free, like you point out almost everyone I know were voting no, but then again, the people I know may not be representative of the majority in Egypt...On the other hand, in a real democracy your views are not always on the winning side


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

aykalam said:


> "The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter." Winston Churchill
> 
> Of course Egypt is not a democracy yet. Do you really think that casting a ballot paper once in the country's history makes it a democracy?
> 
> I have serious doubts that the results are fraud-free, like you point out almost everyone I know were voting no, but then again, the people I know may not be representative of the majority in Egypt...On the other hand, in a real democracy your views are not always on the winning side


Exactly my point, well educated Egyptians seemed to be voting no, but I wonder whether the general voting population were representative of that. My first impressions were that there had been something fraudulent, and then I wondered whether people just didn't understand what was going on.

I wonder whether to many it was a case of rejoicing in the fact that "something" had changed, even if the changes made were not even close to the changes that need to be made. So instead of voting "no" as they wished to see more change, they voted "yes" since they agreed that there was change, if that makes sense.

And nothing more to add than the great Winston Churchill. The world would be a better place with a few more of him in it


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Sam, I think you missed the memo. The vote for yes/no was as DG said, a religious vote.

Vote yes if you are a muslim because voting no is for copts and anti-muslim. 

On Friday, after noon prayers little girls (with hijab) were handing out flyers to folks coming out of the mosque. The flyers were basically saying "say yes." There were posters everywhere across Alexandria and in front of each major public hospital that the doctor association of Alexandria is saying "yes."

I also saw posters by the "salafi" group saying "yes".

Ultimately, it went down to a religious vote.

I am worried about the future of this country and actually the entire middle east.


----------

